# Back sweetening skeeter pee



## Stevelaz (Mar 26, 2017)

Just courious how much sugar others add to their lemon skeeter pee to back sweeten to get the taste right.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 27, 2017)

I use about 1 cup per gallon. I still go by taste. The more tart the lemon, the more sweetening it can handle. 1 cup per gallon sounds like a lot, but it's half the rate of kool-aid which is made with 2 cups per gallon. If you're unsure, you can always go light on the sugar and add more at the time of serving.


----------



## Stevelaz (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks Lon! Right now in my 3 gallon batch i have 2 cups of sugar and it is very close to my liking. I decided to leave it age a few weeks to a month and then taste again. I may just do as you said and sweeten if needed as we drink it .


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 27, 2017)

The wine club I am a member of went to one of the biggest wineries in Missouri this past weekend. We got a tour from one of the winemakers. He said that the number #1 selling wine they make is generally sweetened to one pound of sugar per gallon. Way more than one might expect to balance the wine, but if they sweeten it less than that sales suffer.


----------



## Stevelaz (Mar 28, 2017)

cmason1957 said:


> The wine club I am a member of went to one of the biggest wineries in Missouri this past weekend. We got a tour from one of the winemakers. He said that the number #1 selling wine they make is generally sweetened to one pound of sugar per gallon. Way more than one might expect to balance the wine, but if they sweeten it less than that sales suffer.



Wow! Thats what? 2 cup of sugar per gallon? That is i bit more than double what is called for in original recipe! Makes sense tho, everything that taste good is loaded with sugar.. I just had to add more sugar to my coffee because its too strong this morning..lol. 

What kind of wine were they talking about?

Did you happen to taste any of that wine? How was it?


----------



## Mark73 (Mar 28, 2017)

cmason1957 said:


> The wine club I am a member of went to one of the biggest wineries in Missouri this past weekend. We got a tour from one of the winemakers. He said that the number #1 selling wine they make is generally sweetened to one pound of sugar per gallon. Way more than one might expect to balance the wine, but if they sweeten it less than that sales suffer.


 Are you sure they didn't say 1 cup of sugar per gallon. that sound like syrup. And I like a sweeter wine.


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 28, 2017)

I am absolutely, one hundred percent certain of what they said, 1 pound per gallon. Several of us asked questions in lots of different ways and yes that sounds sickeningly sweet to me, the winemaker giving the tour says he knows it is about right, when his teeth hurt from drinking it. I think 1 pound per gallon corresponds to about 12% Residual Sugar. I knew better than to even think about tasting it.

FWIW, one pound is only about 2 1/4 cups, so it would be about the same as kool-aid.


----------



## Stevelaz (Mar 28, 2017)

Most lemonade recipes call for 2 cups or more of sugar per gallon too. 

I did not have to back sweeten my dragon blood that much, but i think thats because of the fruitiness to it.


----------

